

Atom text editor – repository for official .deb Linux builds - alanfranzoni
http://debrepos.franzoni.eu/

======
alanfranzoni
Atom Linux builds must be manually downloaded from the website or from Github,
and don't get automatic updates.

I was annoyed by this, and I couldn't find an official repository (there was a
rebuild by webupd8 but I found some issues with that), so I built my own
repository; it contains the official binaries, downloaded from Github
Releases. I hope this can be useful to somebody.

The deb should work fine on Ubuntu & Debian.

